# remington 700 270/can it be fixed?



## kathy1959 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a Remington 700 270 black synthetic blued barrell
someone took camo duct tape & wrapped it & possibly left it out in the weather i have taken the tape off & of course the remains of the tape will not come off would it be worthwhile & is it possible for a gunsmith to take it apart clean it & get the tape residue off & possibly camo dip it? Or for what it would cost would i be better off buying one ready to go? The gun was practially given to me so i could afford to put some money in it but just dont know if its worth it....any advice appreciated....


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 24, 2012)

Get some carb cleaner, or MEK, that will cut the tape & glue on the metal parts, buy another stock and replace the current one.  That's what I would do.

John I.


----------



## Niner (Jan 24, 2012)

Try WD-40 on the tape residue.


----------



## Dbender (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd clean the bore and check it with a light to make sure it's not pitted.  Then shoot it and check accuracy before i went to the trouble of cleaning it all up and replacing the stock.  It might not be worth fooling with.  It's probably fine though.  You can get goof off to remove the old tape residue.  I'd try all these cleaners on a little spot on the synthetic stock to make sure they don't eat it up first.  Good luck!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 24, 2012)

Niner said:


> Try WD-40 on the tape residue.


spray it on and let it sit a little while. it will wipe right off.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pull the gun out of the stock and soak it in diesel fuel.  That will dissolve the tape residue.  Use lighter fluid to clean the residue off the stock.

Dave


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 24, 2012)

Goof off will take the finish off the stock, test it in a small spot first if you decide to use it. Please don't make the mistake I did and ruin that stock.


----------



## kathy1959 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys I havent shot it so that sounds like the 1st thing that needs to be done then undertake the cleaning....good advice


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 31, 2012)

any oily, greasey substance will take the sticky off. peanut butter will even take it off.  ever get gum in your hair?  peanut butter.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 31, 2012)

Cericote-------    i probably didnt spell it right, but it will look like it just came out of the box with a matte finish.  Collier rifles does a great job with this. Google him, he may list the prices on his web site.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 31, 2012)

Rubber Cement Thinner. Get it from an Art Supply store like Blick's.

Doesn't harm most paints, finishes etc but will dissolve almost all adhesives used on tapes, labels, decals, price stickers, bumpers stickers etc.


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 31, 2012)

It is definitely worth cleaning up and keeping.  The Rem700 is one of the best production bolt actions in the world.


----------



## gregj (Jan 31, 2012)

cheapest way to clean the tape residue off is with vegetable oil.  you don't have to go out an buy any
of the other stuff, ask you wife where she keeps it.
also good for cleaning paint off your hands if you get any on you while doing painting chores arround the house..
try it.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 1, 2012)

Kathy may not have a wife, Greg.  Just speculating.


----------



## camoman1 (Feb 1, 2012)

wipe the metal down with acetone and goo gone on the stock.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 1, 2012)

Acetone....that works too.


----------



## kathy1959 (Feb 7, 2012)

Richard P said:


> Kathy may not have a wife, Greg.  Just speculating.



 correct no wife....good ideas thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## Jim Clausen (Feb 18, 2012)

*Tape residue removal*

I use xylene or xylol (both are the same)  to remove sticky stuff like tape residue from most everything. It is not costly and works very good. You can get it at Lowes or Home Depot.

Jim


----------



## Niner (Feb 20, 2012)

So, kathy1959, any luck yet getting your Remington cleaned up?


----------

